# Which Dremel Do you Have?



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

I am sick of all clippers and want to adjust my dogs to a dremel to grind their nails.

Anyone have a good one? Benjamin's Nails are like Bear Claws the thickest and strongest I have ever seen. It is impossible to clip them even after a bath.

Thanks!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the Dremel 4000. It has speed control that I can adjust. I have one dogs with very thick hard nails and one with softer nails so being able to change the speed is very helpful. It works like a charm.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I use a Dremel on Nikki's nails, she doesn't seem to mind at all. Think I got it at a garage sale for $10 or so.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think they sell the one I have any longer, but as long as you get a cordless one with variable speeds you should do OK. If you are only using it for dog nails, I'd get a smaller one.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I absconded with my husband's old electric model. Works great


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We have the 7300-PT, pet nail grooming tool. Works great.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the advice. 

Maddie's Mom - I keep reading reviews that the one designed for pets is not strong enough. Does Kiwi have super thick nails? Any issues with bogging down or taking a long time?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

GoldinPNW said:


> Maddie's Mom - I keep reading reviews that the one designed for pets is not strong enough. Does Kiwi have super thick nails? Any issues with bogging down or taking a long time?


We do her nails once a week so there's never too much to grind down, and I wouldn't say her nails are super thick. It takes just a few minutes. It works well for what we need.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Just as an fyi, the dremmel isn't really meant for actually cutting a dog's nails. If the nails have any sort of length, that needs to be cut first with a regular nail clipper. The dremmel is meant to smooth out the sharp edges. It is also meant to be used like the poster above who uses hers once a week. It is meant to keep nails short once they are short. If you try to clip a long nail using only a dremmel, you're going to be working on it FOREVER!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, and always be sure to only leave the dremel on the nail for just a few short few seconds, otherwise it can heat the nail up! When my hubby would dremel our previous dogs' nails, he would do the sides, then top, then bottom to take off a little more length. This was much quicker than trying to go from tip back.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Is anyone using only a dremel on their dog?
My friend who has a lab only uses a dremel. 
I have previously been using clippers. But his nails are too thick for just about every kind. I clip after the bath and it helps but a new method is needed. The groomer uses a dremel and they com out quite nice. I am happy to do them once a week.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

A friend of mine who has Danes recommended this recommended this one to me, and I ordered it Thursday. Robot Check

She also recommended this for doing the nails instead of the sand grit ones. She said it's cooler on the nails (doesn't get so hot) and it lasts about a year - I ordered two. 

Diamond Nail Dremels - Affordable Grooming Shears


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

rabernet said:


> A friend of mine who has Danes recommended this recommended this one to me, and I ordered it Thursday. Robot Check
> 
> She also recommended this for doing the nails instead of the sand grit ones. She said it's cooler on the nails (doesn't get so hot) and it lasts about a year - I ordered two.
> 
> Diamond Nail Dremels - Affordable Grooming Shears


I just ordered the diamond nail attachment.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy said:


> I just ordered the diamond nail attachment.


Awesome! Mine are in transit to me. And the dremel is delivering today - amazing how fast it's delivering, since I chose the free shipping option.


----------

